# Burned Scones



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Two questions:

1. I made some buttermilk lemon-apricot scones using a recipe at the King Arthur website. Although tasting good, the scones were burned on the bottom. What's the problem here?

The scone batter was placed in a Chicago Metallic baking sheet well greased with peanut oil. The sheet was then placed on the bottom rack of my oven, actually it was placed on a baking stone. Was the stone too hot for this recipe?

2. Also has anyone ever eaten scones from TOOT SWEETS Bakery in Berkeley, Calif.? THAT"S the recipe I'd really like to get. Their scones are really moist instead of the dry and relatively crumbly ones that I've made from scratch and from mixes.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

I would say yes the stone was too hot and or the scones were in too long, considering the heat capacity of the stone.

How sure are you of your ovens accuracy? Why did you opt to use the stone as opposed to placing the baking sheet on the middle rack of the oven? How soon after the oven and stone were preheated did you place the scones in the oven?

All the questions are just some things you may want to consider when you attempt your next batch.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I allowed the stone to remain in the oven as a matter of convenience. Perhaps it should be removed and the scones with pan placed on the center rack.

Yes, the oven has, indeed, been calibrated using a quality digital oven thermometer. Sounds to me like the stone is the culprit.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I place my scones straight on the baking sheet, no oil no grease.....
no problem,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 400 about 12 / 15 minutes. qahtan


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Puyallup Fair Scones (Fisher Scones)

First, these scones are quick, easy. The ONLY way to eat these is warm with a big slab of butter and raspberry jam, just like they serve them at the fair!! Store them in an air tight container and they keep well. 

2 1/2 cups unbleached all purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
6 tablespoons shortening 
3/4+2T cup milk 

Sift and measure the flour. Re-sift with other dry ingredients. Work shortening into dry ingredients with the fingers. Add milk to mixture. 

Turn out on to a floured board and divide into two equal pieces. Roll or pat each into a round and to the thickness of biscuits (3/4 inch to a full inch). Cut into wedge shaped pieces like a pie and bake about 15 minutes at 450 degrees on an ungreased baking sheet. 

To serve like they do at the fair; split open but do not cut clear through. Fill with raspberry jam and close. 

PS.. Qahtan.. Those look great..


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Two technique problems: 

1. Baking stone

2. Bottom of the oven (nearest the heat source).


You weren't baking crusty bread or pizza, yet you used techniques that promoted crust. And crust you got. 

It's worth a second to understand the difference between a stone and a rack. The stone transferred heat to the sheet (and the sheet to the scone) through a physical process called "contact conduction." It's a very efficient way to move energy from one thing to another. On a rack however, most of the heat going to the pan is transferred by a process called "convection." Convection is not nearly as efficient. The difference between the two methods is the difference between putting your hand in a hot oven and touching something, and putting your hand in a hot oven. Big difference!

So, next time: No stone and middle rack. 

BDL


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thats what i was about to say. ... and also, just for the record.... fair scones suck. they are a disgrace to the world of scones. thats just my opinion of them tho.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

THANKS ALL!!!!! 

Placement of ungreased baking sheet in the middle of oven with no stone.

To RRCos: Is your Fisher recipe adaptable to the inclusion of dried bits of fruit? If so is there any alteration to the amount of each ingredient listed in your recipe?


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Koko puffs..

There is a variation with raisins, which called for omitting the 2 tablespoons of milk if a 1/2 cup of raisins were added to this recipe..  I didn't like raisins in the scones so I had left them out.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

In Scotland (the reputed 'home' of scones!) we normally sprinkle a little flour on the baking tray, not oil. They never stick or burn.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Qahtan:

Can you please provide a recipe for your as scones pictured at this thread?

thanks,
-K


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

At least the way I make them.

Scones

2 cups flour
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
¼ cup soft butter
2/3 cup milk plus or minus
1 egg

sift flour and baking powder together. Blend in soft butter.
Beat egg and add to milk and stir into flour with a knife, do not stir to much.
Turn dough onto counter and knead 10 times, just enough to tidy the ball of dough.

Roll lightly to about ¾ - 1 inch, cut with cookie cutters place on dry cookie sheet 
And bake at 425 till nice and golden on top 12/15 minutes.
It is better to at least double the recipe, and add 1/3 sugar to dough if you want sweet scones
You don't have to add the egg, it just enriches them, Don't be too fussy with them.
They are very easy ro make, and can be varied many way's, add a little grated cheese, or raisins, or what ever you fancy,
My grandchildren like them split. spread a little butter butter on each side, strawberry jam and a big dollop of cream, well they are growing kids. ;-))).
qahtan


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

THANK YOU! 8)

Is the flour sifted PRIOR to measuring to 2 cups are are 2 cups of flour sifter AFTER measuring out 2 cups?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

To be truthful. I dip and scoop 2 cups of flour into the bowl, add the dry ingredients and just swish it around with a fork. ;-))))

I find one does not have to be too exact...... PS do not work the dough too much, it's OK if it still a little sorta not quite mixed to look.

Just relax,and they will come out fine. qahtan


----------



## kosher baker (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, 
We bake our scones on a cookie sheet with parchment. We brush the top with soymilk and sanding sugar. They have no eggs and are very good .Our customers love them. Hope that helps. If you need help call or e-mail me. Bye for now. Happy Baking!!
Kosher Baker
215-592-9616


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

if your burning the bums on the scones, it maybe down too low in the oven
i always bake mine on a cookie sheet with a bit of baking paper and then for between 10 -15 minutes 
i have loads of different recipes for scones if you want something different
you can take a base mix and add all kinds of interesting things to them

we often have savoury scones which are just lovely for lunch especially if its a cold winter day , they go wonderfully with a nice bowl of soup
some of my favs are cheese and onion
cheese and onion , with ,parsely and tomato and bacon 
spinach and feta
and then you have lovely plain ones 
or date, scones, 
sultana scones, 
pinwheel scones
marmalade and chocolate chips

what also might help to stop the bum burning on the scones is if halfway through you rotate the tray


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

THANKS ALL!!!!!

And again, removal of the stone along with placing the scone's baking sheet in the middle of the oven cured the burning problem.

Tessa:

Let me get back to you as I first would like to try Qahtan's recipe for breakfast scones. Also in either of my books, the Breadbaker's Apprentice or Crust and Crumb, there's a recipe for creamy scones that I'd like to try, too.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

sure thing just sing out if you want the recipe


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Do you have a recipe for creamy scones like the ones served at Toot Sweets in Berkeley, California? Seems that noone here has heard of that bakery 8(. Theirs are really moist unlike a "typical biscuit".


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

ummm we have different terminology to you on some things, for instance over here biscuits are cookies and what you call biscuits we call scones same as in the picture above, if your having them sweet but plain , then often they are served with jam/preserves and cream, if your having them savoury or with fruit then often its just with butter, i like them as a sandwich with filling sometimes.

there is a recipe that is kinda creamy but its made with lemonade/7 up and cream
i dont like that recipe but it is popular and i can get that recipe for you if you want it
for savoury scones normally leave out the butter and swap cheese for the fat content
for sweet scones then butter is added for the fat content
i always mix the liquid as a half and half combo of milk and water, it makes the scones much lighter in texture and it makes for a lighter richer tasting scone, and the other thing is not to overmix the wet and dry , it makes for a lighter richer tasting scone


----------



## boulangerie (Mar 26, 2009)

It also helps to take the scones off the baking pan right away and transfer them to a cooling rack. I've had scones get over-done on the bottoms by letting them sit on the rack after they come out of the oven.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

After much trial and error I've succeeded in making scones by using the Cream Scone recipe in Reinhart's book entitled Crust and Crumb. However, The recipe is not without modifications; specifically I use 3C flour instead of 4C and use 2C (1 pint) heavy cream instead of 1C. Makes for better moistness.

With the baking stone removed from the oven, the scones are placed onto parchement paper within a baking sheet which is then placed into the preheated oven. Once baking is completed, the baking pan is removed from the oven and the scones transferred onto a cooling rack. Great stuff!

There's nothing like enjoying well made cream scones on one's weekend.


----------



## teaparty (Aug 30, 2009)

We bake all scones using a silicon baking sheet.
No stick, easy clean up and the scones bake more evenly.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Other than cost, are there advantages or disadvantages to using silpat instead of parchement paper?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Next time try this. I bake everything this way. I double pan everything and try and do everything in middle of oven. On a stone oven however there are no racks so simply turn a cake pan upside down on oven deck and put the pan of scones on top. This will give more even circulating heat. Good Luck


----------

